# Topics > Pet tech >  Companion, autonomous training dog device, Companion Labs, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Companion Labs, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Autonomous Dog Training with Companion"

by Michael Wang and Noemie Guerin
January 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sit, Stay, Sniff: New Device Could Train Dogs to Detect Disease in Humans"
An AI-powered device is training dogs to sniff out disease, which may also help large-scale efforts in reopening the world economy.

by Michael Belfiore
July 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Companion

Mar 2, 2021

----------

